

Google Uses Solr for search in its allforgood site - tzury
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10321751-16.html

======
SwellJoe
A refreshing lack of NIH among Googlers should not be considered scandalous,
though I suppose it might be slightly surprising.

------
karanbhangui
what a stupid article.

